# Lord Quilldemort's Photo Thread !!



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

:3 I only have a few right now but hes starting to get use to my house and bed where he crawls everywhere hes a fast little guy!

I was only able to take two pics <3!


















Ignore my messy hair and


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another little stunner, so cute!  Thanks for sharing and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A beautiful little boy!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Fantastic name!


----------



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

Hes soo cute! :3 Will have more later tonight~ <33


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable!! And I love the name.


----------



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

PJM said:


> He's adorable!! And I love the name.


Awh yes its creative no? :3 He already had this name before we got him but its perfect lol

Heres him and his daddy C;


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable! He has, what I call, a serious hedgie face! More pictures of this gorgeous baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh no! 
Please don't use those balls for hedgehogs! They can get their little toes stuck in the grooves and hurt them, and they don't allow for proper ventilation!!


----------



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Oh no!
> Please don't use those balls for hedgehogs! They can get their little toes stuck in the grooves and hurt them, and they don't allow for proper ventilation!!


Really? D: I had no idea, but thanks for letting me know, I'm going to have to get a play pen sooner than. :] Thanks again


----------

